# I'm out guys, later



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I have no doubt this phone will be able to hold its own someday, thanks to my homies that helped me when I got stuck, and thanks to those devs that made it 100 times better. I bought a gnex today, I couldn't resist, its too nice and the camera is crazy even though it doesn't have the same mp but lets face it, the card can only handle so much mp and it made it almost rediculous to use. I hope Verizon and Motorola come to their senses soon, and I hope you guys get every ROM you could ever want, and I hope to see you guys in the gnex section with me.


----------



## razz1 (Oct 11, 2011)

You suck Terry! Lol... if I had Terrybucks, I would do the same. Enjoy that Gnex. See ya around.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## envizion (Sep 22, 2011)

the nexus seems to have a fair share of its own problem from what i heard. either way hope u enjoy it.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

envizion said:


> the nexus seems to have a fair share of its own problem from what i heard.


As I've said before, neglect isn't one of them.

You're going to love it, Terry. Tons of ROMs, tons of kernels, tons of devs. Never a dull moment. See you over on the boards.


----------



## DunDun (Dec 18, 2011)

Enjoy your phone, but don't be a stranger!


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

You suck. And after starting that thread about how many bionic hackers are left...

Sent from my Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## MisterEff (Jan 2, 2012)

I actually left the bionic for the Gnex as well. My brother has my old bionic so I am here trying to fix it.


----------



## Asrmatt (Aug 30, 2011)

MisterEff said:


> I actually left the bionic for the Gnex as well. My brother has my old bionic so I am here trying to fix it.


What is the issue with the Bionic? We are here to help after all.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Asrmatt said:


> What is the issue with the Bionic? We are here to help after all.


The issue is, until we get the bootloader unlocked (if we ever get it unlocked), there's only so much you can do with the Bionic, until you hit a brick wall. For regular phone folk, it's a great phone, but those of us who hang out here, aren't regular phone folk. I want to customize my phone eight ways from Sunday, and the Bionic just doesn't allow it (glad it's my wife's phone). The openness of the Nexus, makes it a modders delight. People can say, "well the Nexus has issues, too" all they want, but the fact of the matter is, it has support up the wazoo. It's still in it's infancy, and you can do all sorts of things with it.

Thanks, Moto. You won't be getting anymore of my money, if you keep releasing locked bootloaders.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

yeah i have both bionic and nexus......since the nexus has no sd card it looses som memory with apps so jus use my buonic for music and games......and when im charging the gnex........come to think if it i still use my bio alot.....life is prertty good !


----------



## kykyth (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep, I jumped ship as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

At this point, I would switch in a heartbeat if I could. In fact, with all the fudgeing bullshit this phone has put me through with data loss every time i look at my phone. They should give me a free phone of the same price. This phone is a fudgeing dud and i'm tired of it. I just don't have $600 to replace it without an upgrade (I just spent $1000 on upgrading my PC and my gf is already ready to kill me







) Anyways good luck man, and enjoy that nexus. Throw your bionic against the wall and snap a pic of the pieces on your new phone. Sweet sweet irony


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

I jumped ship to the GNex and ended up coming right back.... lack of solid strong signal sent me back to the locked down Bionic

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## kedriastral (Sep 19, 2011)

Yea, for the same price I can buy an Asus transformer prime. A nexus is not an entire tablet better than a bionic. Not even close.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Brenardo said:


> I jumped ship to the GNex and ended up coming right back.... lack of solid strong signal sent me back to the locked down Bionic
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


+1 same for me


----------



## beehiveblack (Sep 23, 2011)

See signature...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk

Lolz.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

the grass isnt always greener on the other side, sometimes you just need to water your lawn. Night 1, battery life 99%, go to bed, wake up to a dead gnex, called 911 to see if they could shock it back to life, no go, went to the verizon store, paid 25 bucks for an extended battery spent all day waiting for it to charge, finally charged, unlocked my bootloader and rooted it thanks to wugfresh, got banned for 10 days from the galaxynexusforum.com for my first post! just trying to be funny, switched computers, created a new account, had no choice but to troll the guys that got me banned, went to bed, my extended battery read 99% and you know what? My EXTENDED battery was dead when I woke up this morning, time to rom this beeyotch. Congrats on getting overclocking and your batteries lasting more than 5 minutes, if verizon lets their pet motorola unlock our god given right to access our bootloaders ill be back. compared to the gnex the battery on the bionic was amazing, also it didnt feel so brittle...but dont think you can just switch sims back and forth like I did, the gnex comes with a micro sim that wont fit in the bionic. My upgrade is in april and I would die laughing if I got a bionic for my upgrade because moto unlocked them, just thought I would keep the homies updated, oh yeah, the screen is AMAZING but when you go to settings, battery, blah you see it uses 52% vs the Bionics 2%, Ill keep you guys posted and another thing, ive yet to see the free RAM go above 350. Boinics are well built with battery in mind, the gnex also feels well built with an AMAZING 5mp camera but they could care less about battery. In honor of both batteries dying overnight I am gonna change my ringtone to little shop of horrors "feed me seymour" love you guys, im out, late.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Micro slim? No switching out? You just made me feel better about not getting Gnex as second device. Honestly.

________
Sent from here to everywhere


----------



## CellZealot (Nov 1, 2011)

Switching between micro SIM and standard SIM is easily done with an adapter available for 3-5$ online or by making your own from an old SIM. I have both devices and cut my Bionic SIM down to fit the GNex and it all works beautifully.

There is no doubt that the radio and battery performance of the Bionic are superior to the GNex.
They are both nice devices but the Bionic is a better phone.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

CellZealot said:


> Switching between micro SIM and standard SIM is easily done with an adapter available for 3-5$ online or by making your own from an old SIM. I have both devices and cut my Bionic SIM down to fit the GNex and it all works beautifully.
> 
> There is no doubt that the radio and battery performance of the Bionic are superior to the GNex.
> They are both nice devices but the Bionic is a better phone.


I KNEW they HAD to have an adapter for the sim, but until I figure out why my cell standby is at 67% at night (which is whats eating my extended battery) I'm gonna go chill in the gnex forum and see why, some people bitched when Liberty and Theory Rom Cell Standby was 30%, if you guys hit 70 like my gnex you would riot.
I also agree about the bionic being a better phone, and its built much better, BUT i have an unlocked bootloader and will have cm9 shortly so we'll see if that makes a difference, I'm gonna get the adapter CellZealot was talking about and switch at will, then I'll be happy. If Moto would just give up the oem fastboot files, or if someone cared enough to get 2nd init and cm9 on the bionic i would really consider leaving the gnex behind. BUT, its still stock ics, we'll see what happens when I ROM and change the kernel, congrats on the overclocking again!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

terryrook said:


> the grass isnt always greener on the other side, sometimes you just need to water your lawn. Night 1, battery life 99%, go to bed, wake up to a dead gnex, called 911 to see if they could shock it back to life, no go, went to the verizon store, paid 25 bucks for an extended battery spent all day waiting for it to charge, finally charged, unlocked my bootloader and rooted it thanks to wugfresh, got banned for 10 days from the galaxynexusforum.com for my first post! just trying to be funny, switched computers, created a new account, had no choice but to troll the guys that got me banned, went to bed, my extended battery read 99% and you know what? My EXTENDED battery was dead when I woke up this morning, time to rom this beeyotch. Congrats on getting overclocking and your batteries lasting more than 5 minutes, if verizon lets their pet motorola unlock our god given right to access our bootloaders ill be back. compared to the gnex the battery on the bionic was amazing, also it didnt feel so brittle...but dont think you can just switch sims back and forth like I did, the gnex comes with a micro sim that wont fit in the bionic. My upgrade is in april and I would die laughing if I got a bionic for my upgrade because moto unlocked them, just thought I would keep the homies updated, oh yeah, the screen is AMAZING but when you go to settings, battery, blah you see it uses 52% vs the Bionics 2%, Ill keep you guys posted and another thing, ive yet to see the free RAM go above 350. Boinics are well built with battery in mind, the gnex also feels well built with an AMAZING 5mp camera but they could care less about battery. In honor of both batteries dying overnight I am gonna change my ringtone to little shop of horrors "feed me seymour" love you guys, im out, late.


Boy, if it wasn't for bad luck.....

You must have a bad model, because even when I was stock, my battery wasn't that bad. I'm currently running Imo's latest lean kernel, and getting about 14 hours out of it.


----------



## markyoung04 (Sep 22, 2011)

14 hours wow! I just turned in my nexus for a bionic - I admit I loved the unlocked bootloader but I have to be honest I fall into the "dabble" crowd, I am not a developer and need the phone to work well, have good signal, and last longer than the nexus did. I also like to go naked and not having gorilla glass did scare me a bit. That was the first phone I put a screen protector on and I could not get used to it. Camera was blazing fast but mediocre quality - you give up the speed but slightly better quality with Bionic so I guess it is a toss up.

It is a sweet phone and if I was a hard core developer and did not need to be concerned with battery life that phone is sweet...but the business side of me had to go with the Bionic and so far I really like it.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's a screen shot for those that say the gnex has shit battery life, this is with moderate use of texting, navigation, general usage and what not. My free memory never drops below 400mb. I too once had a bionic till I got tired of the piece of shit that it was, so I sold it on Craigslist and used the money from it to buy my gnex. I love this phone, but good luck to you bionic owners hanging in there. I know it COULD be a great phone, but I don't see it happening soon to be honest. And whatever hangups that people seem to say this phone has, what phone doesn't? I have yet to come across any.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## davwman (Sep 12, 2011)

Smootee said:


> Here's a screen shot for those that say the gnex has shit battery life, this is with moderate use of texting, navigation, general usage and what not. My free memory never drops below 400mb. I too once had a bionic till I got tired of the piece of shit that it was, so I sold it on Craigslist and used the money from it to buy my gnex. I love this phone, but good luck to you bionic owners hanging in there. I know it COULD be a great phone, but I don't see it happening soon to be honest. And whatever hangups that people seem to say this phone has, what phone doesn't? I have yet to come across any.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

That would be considered light usage. Not knocking you, but try doubling that screen on time, using the phone the way it was meant to be used and then see what you have left for the same time.


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

You're right, and I have. I remember flashing 4 roms in one day, doing soft key mods, updating everything else and finally being happy with the setup then using the phone for other crap just to drain the battery and STILL went at least 24 hours to charge and calibrate. Plus, the statement "using the phone the way it's meant to be used" is crap. Calibrate your battery and learn how to work around the battery issue and you wont drain it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mr2324jgf (Dec 2, 2011)

Well I hopped off the train myself... was somewhat fun while it lasted, hope to see some of you over in the Rezound forum! BIG BIG thanks to DH for all his hard work and for the Eclipse folks... nanu nanu, live long and prosper, Seacrest OUT!


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I used to refer to the BB Storm as the Edsel of cell phones, but I think the Bionic has usurped the title.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I used to refer to the BB Storm as the Edsel of cell phones, but I think the Bionic has usurped the title.


I haven't had one problem since launch. Now with scaled overclcking @1.3ghz its a beast. Show me one storm user that didnt have a single problem. You cant.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

The Bionic has it's share of problems, but that's not really what I'm talking about. I'm talking about no love.

Edsel
Bastard
Red-Headed Stepchild

Take your pick.


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> The Bionic has it's share of problems, but that's not really what I'm talking about. I'm talking about no love.
> 
> Edsel
> Bastard
> ...


 It's funny you got rid of your db for a nexus all I see you doing is trolling around bionic forums still.....don't you have enough nexus stuff to look through? Apparently not.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> It's funny you got rid of your db for a nexus all I see you doing is trolling around bionic forums still.....don't you have enough nexus stuff to look through? Apparently not.


Actually, I do still have one of these lead balloons, and I'd like to be able to do something with it, but thanks to Moto, I can't. So don't get your panties in a bunch just because I don't share your affinity for it. I do believe we are allowed to voice our own opinions here. If all you want is someone to blow sunshine up your a$$, perhaps you should hang out in the "Rainbows & Unicorns" thread.

And as far as your comment about all you see me doing is "trolling" around the Bionic forums. Really? I'm sure if you checked the Nexus boards you would see that my posts are much more prolific over there. Even though I own a Bionic, am I not allowed to hang out here, because I don't care for it? After all, I am stuck with it for another year and a half, and I do like to keep informed about these things. In the unlikely event that we get an unlocked bootloader, I'd like to know. Do you think anyone will post about it on any of the other boards?


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Actually, I do still have one of these lead balloons, and I'd like to be able to do something with it, but thanks to Moto, I can't. So don't get your panties in a bunch just because I don't share your affinity for it. I do believe we are allowed to voice our own opinions here. If all you want is someone to blow sunshine up your a$$, perhaps you should hang out in the "Rainbows & Unicorns" thread.
> 
> And as far as your comment about all you see me doing is "trolling" around the Bionic forums. Really? I'm sure if you checked the Nexus boards you would see that my posts are much more prolific over there. Even though I own a Bionic, am I not allowed to hang out here, because I don't care for it? After all, I am stuck with it for another year and a half, and I do like to keep informed about these things. In the unlikely event that we get an unlocked bootloader, I'd like to know. Do you think anyone will post about it on any of the other boards?


Regaurdless..this is the third thread ive seen you in contributing nothing more than rants about your non "affinity" for a device you dont currently use. Imho thats trolling. If youre waiting for news on an unlikely even. Lurk. dont troll. Done posting here.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

eXorcist said:


> Done posting here.


Good. This thread was already so twenty seconds ago, when you dug it up from the second page.


----------



## crpeck (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL terry, I'll joining you soon, work is getting me a gnex, the bionic will be passed onto to someone there, who I will help root it and send them here. its been fun, and, thanks to all.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

The candy store called they want there rental van and pedostache back~

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Smootee said:


> Here's a screen shot for those that say the gnex has shit battery life, this is with moderate use of texting, navigation, general usage and what not. My free memory never drops below 400mb. I too once had a bionic till I got tired of the piece of shit that it was, so I sold it on Craigslist and used the money from it to buy my gnex. I love this phone, but good luck to you bionic owners hanging in there. I know it COULD be a great phone, but I don't see it happening soon to be honest. And whatever hangups that people seem to say this phone has, what phone doesn't? I have yet to come across any.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


1. You're lying about usage. Your battery usage screen shot proves you weren't using it.
2. Anyone can make a battery last 17 hours if they don't use the thing all day.
3. You posted a screenshot of beyond light usage. nexusfanboymuch?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Soulja556 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm, great battery life fore me. Off charger over night, battery drops about 5% if that. With 4g on. Aokp Rom + Franco Kernel =









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Soulja556 (Oct 30, 2011)

Edit: discount last 20 minutes as I plugged and unplugged a couple times.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## !M4G3 (Nov 22, 2011)

the unlocked BL is the only reason i would make the switch,but ill pass,i just hope that their is still hope from moto to unlock this phone(doubt it tho)


----------



## totw187 (Dec 11, 2011)

At this point ill be happy if Motorola loses customers, and are seen for what they really are..arrogant/ignorant. All of us that bought the OG droid saved their tushy and this is the thanks we get. I couldn't wait for the bionic when it was unveiled last year. All the hype and specs seemed awesome. So of course I bought it, with hopes Motorola would make good on their promise of unlocking the bootloaders. Now I barely turn the damn thing on. Nothing to flash and the development has ceased. I lucked out and bought my friends tbolt off her for cheap. Wish I would of held out for the rezound / or nexus. Lesson learned.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## totw187 (Dec 11, 2011)

Haha..it changed it to tushy. Really?

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using RootzWiki


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

zibrah3ed said:


> Randomly had the same problem with several builds. The solution is a factory data reset through the settings menu and reboot.


 Sorry but a stock deodexed bionic is light years better than a thunderbolt. Signal. Build quality. Battery. Period. Who cares if there's not 15 useless roms for it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanium (Oct 3, 2011)

Maybe i just got lucky.
Picked up my gnex yesterday.
Wow, it's way better then the bionic that is the truth.
Browser loads super fast, unlike the bionic would start to load then the bar would stop for a few.
I have not seen anything but 4g up top.
The ics is a learning curve, creature of habbit here.
Ics has me all messed up, but in a fun way i guess.
Learning all over.
The phone is like a silk river man.
I am very happy with the gnex.
Play with one for a day, you wont want to go back.
To boot, unlocked bootloadeder, to many roms out, it's hard to pick one.
I know it blows to except it, but we got screwed with the bionic.
Later all


----------



## thetingster (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever understand goodbye threads in the leaving forum.


----------



## DaFatMack (Jul 9, 2011)

The bionic was my first motorola and my last cause this locked bootloader crap sucks, I loved the bionic when I created my first theme "R3TRO". I too now have a GNexus and loving it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> 1. You're lying about usage. Your battery usage screen shot proves you weren't using it.
> 2. Anyone can make a battery last 17 hours if they don't use the thing all day.
> 3. You posted a screenshot of beyond light usage. nexusfanboymuch?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You DO realize that not all of the apps that you use on the gnex don't necessarily show up in the screen, right? Because if you DID, then your statement would cause you to go piss up a rope. I swear, some of you fairies are worse then car people. This place is really turning into xda. According to your tunnel visioned way of thinking, people that have switched phones due to poor satisfaction whilst having it aren't allowed to do something about without having some moron up their tushy because they're still stuck with the item. Come on.....

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> The candy store called they want there rental van and pedostache back~
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Rofl. So true. But other than that. I cant even believe you dont turn your bionic on over a tbolt. I had myy bolt at 1.6 ghz.. custom rom.. kernalz.. blah blah .. all i thought would murder my 1ghz stock bionic.. but its not even close... the bionic murders tbolt.. plus we have scaled overclocking now. Im running 1.275 ghz and this thing flies. I dont rlly care about flashing ten roms or kernals a day that are all rip offs of eachother. Lol.. what more do i need then a dual core lte phone with a gig of ram and 32 of storage? Way too much power as it is.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Smootee said:


> This place is really turning into xda. According to your tunnel visioned way of thinking, people that have switched phones due to poor satisfaction whilst having it aren't allowed to do something about without having some moron up their tushy because they're still stuck with the item. Come on.....
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Beware of the butt hurt, you might get called names.


----------



## disabled account (Nov 6, 2011)

Smootee said:


> You DO realize that not all of the apps that you use on the gnex don't necessarily show up in the screen, right? Because if you DID, then your statement would cause you to go piss up a rope. I swear, some of you fairies are worse then car people. This place is really turning into xda. According to your tunnel visioned way of thinking, people that have switched phones due to poor satisfaction whilst having it aren't allowed to do something about without having some moron up their tushy because they're still stuck with the item. Come on.....
> 
> Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


Lol "this is turning into xda" is now the line everyone turns to. Breaking news: saying it doesn't make you look,sound, feel important. Your join date is november 2011 :x

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

bjgregu said:


> Lol "this is turning into xda" is now the line everyone turns to. Breaking news: saying it doesn't make you look,sound, feel important. Your join date is november 2011 :x
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Pwnt.


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

Also ditched the Bionic for the GNex. I've never seen so much dev activity since owning a Verizon Android phone. Never had the OG Droid so all I can compare it to is the Droid X. Even the Droid Charge seemed to have better support than the Bionic. Verizon screwed up by releasing way too many phones at once and Motorola continues to kick itself by locking its phones down.


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Bionic with ICS will do two things: Give us stuff to complain about and make it an awesome phone.

We're Android fans. Something to complain about just means we're back to shuffling.

Our phone will probably be better than gnex at that point except we'll be second class citizens add far as updates..

And that is the truth.

razr or rmaxx can sort it out for second place.

Take 4th nexus!

(that said, bionic is last moto phone I buy. I said that with d1 but believed moto lies about bootloader. I will buy iPhone 5 before a moto phone, I am that bent out of shape towards moto)

________
signatures take up space


----------



## ROB281 (Oct 11, 2011)

really digging the Samsung Note


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I think I talked my work into porting my work # to my Bionic, if so I'll have both, but will that even come close to curbing my addiction?


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

Note to self: MA is not for Motorola products.

There is no cure for our affliction. Only upgrades can help you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## eXorcist (Sep 30, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Beware of the butt hurt, you might get called names.


Rofl look what pedostache changed his avatar to after u said something about his pic... rofllll. And we're butthurt? Looks like hes xtra tushy hurt. I guess i would be mad if i didnt have the brain capacity to read and troubleshoot.. and resorted to shelling out 600$ for a phone with the same chipset sans some media codecs and tiny bumps in frequencies.. which are all attainable with db now. And slightly better screen..cuz we all know neither cameras are anything to write home about. What do you say..? Check out my 600$ softkeys brahs..legit d00d. Anyone who changes their avatar to make some weak attempt to insult people is vastly more sad than the people who he is targeting. Fact.


----------

